# كيفيه عمل مادة لصق سيراميك الحوائط والارضيات



## محمد محروس محمود (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته... عندي سؤال ممكن حد يعرفني المواد المستخدمه في مادة لصق السيراميك والبلاط وتركيباتها ونسبها؟ وهل للمواد المستخدمه اسماء تجاريه او سوقيه وكيفية الوصول اليها علما بانني مقيم في مصر؟؟؟ افيدونا افادكم الله ولكم كل الشكر والاحترام....


----------



## shehabg (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## حسين الداود (9 فبراير 2012)

هنالك ماده عباره عن مزج كيس من الباودر الخاص للسيراميك tilex مع محلول 1لتر مزجه بواسطة درل و يمكن اضافة ماء للخبطه لحصول على اللدون المقبوله


----------

